# Elite ambulance got raided?



## looker (Jul 27, 2015)

I am hearing that Elite ambulance got raided, anyone hear anything about it?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 27, 2015)

Raided? I heard they are no more. Doors closed, shut down.


----------



## Al Lorris (Jul 28, 2015)

Yup. Raided, huge audit, owners fled, left EMTs hanging...


----------



## looker (Jul 28, 2015)

Al Lorris said:


> Yup. Raided, huge audit, owners fled, left EMTs hanging...


Interesting, so the company still working? They are still answering the phone and apparently still work?


----------



## looker (Jul 28, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Raided? I heard they are no more. Doors closed, shut down.


I can tell you for sure that doors are not closed. The phone is being answered and they still performing work it sounded like when I asked for a quote today in the morning.


----------



## Al Lorris (Jul 29, 2015)

My brother lives a few blocks away from there (Venice and Arlington). I always pass by there. I haven't seen a single ambulance move since last week. I can take pictures, but I don't want to break an entry. Not worth my time. I also have a few old co-workers that used to work there that gave me the news. Maybe they're trying to operate on a low-pro like GCTI is doing with Phoenix? Not sure, but a possibility. Elite also has a wheelchair dept as well.


----------



## looker (Jul 29, 2015)

Al Lorris said:


> My brother lives a few blocks away from there (Venice and Arlington). I always pass by there. I haven't seen a single ambulance move since last week. I can take pictures, but I don't want to break an entry. Not worth my time. I also have a few old co-workers that used to work there that gave me the news. Maybe they're trying to operate on a low-pro like GCTI is doing with Phoenix? Not sure, but a possibility. Elite also has a wheelchair dept as well.



I wonder if they would call in backup provider if i really needed the transport. As for their wheelchair department, it's actually separate company which technically owned by someone else and is run by someone else. As for GCTI, i seen their own rigs as well.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 29, 2015)

Unless you have a good, confirmable source for the claim, it is purely speculating at this point.


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was one of there employees and i can tell you that from one day to the next they shut down. Abulances were being taken. There was like 5 18wheelers there loaded with them. The story i was told was that medicate no longer wanted to pay us and we were owed over $800,000


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Elite is no more. Good thing I didn't get stuck at that place >_<


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 6, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Elite is no more. Good thing I didn't get stuck at that place >_<


Yea lol but for me that was my foot in the door. I was there for only 2 weeks when this happened


----------



## Docroth8404 (Aug 9, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> Yea lol but for me that was my foot in the door. I was there for only 2 weeks when this happened


I applied at Elite


Acej10 said:


> Yea lol but for me that was my foot in the door. I was there for only 2 weeks when this happened


That sucks. I know a few guys from Elite. I was about to start there when they shut down. If you are still looking, Firstmed out of Sun Valley just hired me and they're looking for EMT's. Management is awesome.  Plenty of overtime, so im happy. Im fixed at two 24's at 11/hr!


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 9, 2015)

Docroth8404 said:


> I applied at Elite
> 
> That sucks. I know a few guys from Elite. I was about to start there when they shut down. If you are still looking, Firstmed out of Sun Valley just hired me and they're looking for EMT's. Management is awesome.  Plenty of overtime, so im happy. Im fixed at two 24's at 11/hr!


Ima apply there. I got hired at liberty but its way to far and out of the way for me. I live in sunvalley so that would be awesome.i passed an amr written test but the damg skills test is 2weeks from today. Its ridiculous


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 12, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> Ima apply there. I got hired at liberty but its way to far and out of the way for me. I live in sunvalley so that would be awesome.i passed an amr written test but the damg skills test is 2weeks from today. Its ridiculous



Umm.....why is that ridiculous?


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 12, 2015)

jgmedic said:


> Umm.....why is that ridiculous?


Its not, gives me time to refresh. I was frustrated at the time I wrote that over work.


----------



## Docroth8404 (Aug 12, 2015)

It is ridiculous to wait 2 weeks for a skills test.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2015)

Docroth8404 said:


> It is ridiculous to wait 2 weeks for a skills test.



Why?


----------



## Docroth8404 (Aug 17, 2015)

I dont know. I guess ridiculous sounds insulting. Ill rephrase,  I want to get paid today not in 2 weeks.


----------

